# PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL ?



## psalm64 (13. August 2022)

EDIT:
Link zum Post mit Terminfindung:





						PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL ?
					

Hallo zusammen,  nachdem @RyzA und ich festgestellt haben, das wir beide aus OWL kommen, haben wir überlegt, ob wir nicht mal ein Treffen der PCGH-Foristen aus OWL und Umgebung organiseren. Total uneigennützig *hust* würde ich dann mal vorschlagen, das wir das in Bielefeld stattfinden lassen, da...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




EDIT 2:
Termin ist auf 03.02.2023 festgelegt.
Fehlt noch die Uhrzeit und Ort.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...effen-sich-in-owl.622944/page-6#post-11193721

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem @RyzA und ich festgestellt haben, das wir beide aus OWL kommen, haben wir überlegt, ob wir nicht mal ein Treffen der PCGH-Foristen aus OWL und Umgebung organiseren.
Total uneigennützig *hust* würde ich dann mal vorschlagen, das wir das in Bielefeld stattfinden lassen, da das per Zug am besten zu erreichen ist, auch falls Jemand von weiter weg gerne daran teilnehmen möchte.

Da meiner und RyzAs Terminkalender schon recht voll ist für dieses Jahr, würden wir einfach mal Anfang nächstes Jahr vorschlagen.
Genauen Termin und Örtlichkeit können wir ja noch ausmachen, wenn klar ist, wie viele wir werden.

Was haltet Ihr davon und bestände Interesse?


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

Ich bin dabei wenn nichts ernstes dazwischen kommt.
Vielleicht kommt der @AzRa-eL  ja aus Köln nach Bielefeld?
Oder ist dir das zu weit?


----------



## psalm64 (13. August 2022)

Wenn genug Leute kommen, vielleicht veranstalten wir dann eine kleine Sammlung (jeder 5-20€ o.Ä. je nach Gusto und Geldbeutel) und wir überzeugen damit einen echten PCGHler dafür per Zug und einer Übernachtung anzureisen? Mit kleinem Vortrag und Video?


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2022)

Oder Buffet Essen? 

Edit: @LastManStanding kommt glaube ich aus Detmold? Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## psalm64 (13. August 2022)

Und Freibier? Wobei das bei einem trainierten Biertrinker aus Franken vielleicht echt ins Geld gehen könnte...


----------



## wr2champ (14. August 2022)

Komme aus der Region - 50 km Anfahrt. Aber könnten wir uns nicht einen Ort suchen, der real existiert?


----------



## psalm64 (14. August 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Komme aus der Region - 50 km Anfahrt.


Klasse, dann sind wir schonmal zu Dritt..


wr2champ schrieb:


> Aber könnten wir uns nicht einen Ort suchen, der real existiert?


Wie lustig. Den hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## chill_eule (14. August 2022)

Was ist OWL?
Frage für einen Freund


----------



## psalm64 (14. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was ist OWL?
> Frage für einen Freund


Wer das nicht weiss, für den ist es wohl zu weit weg. 

OWL = https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostwestfalen-Lippe


----------



## wr2champ (14. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Klasse, dann sind wir schonmal zu Dritt..


"(wenn der Termin passt)". Das muss ich dann sehen, sobald die Terminplanung beginnt


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wie lustig. Den hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


Bielefeld-Verschwörung


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht weiss, für den ist es wohl zu weit weg.


Och du würdest dich wundern wie viele Kilometer mancher Mod hier auf sich nimmt nur um mit Kollegen oder Redakteuren und Wartungsdrohnen ein Bier zu trinken...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. August 2022)

Wenn's zeitlich passt, würde ich auch vorbeikommen


----------



## psalm64 (14. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och du würdest dich wundern wie viele Kilometer mancher Mod hier auf sich nimmt nur um mit Kollegen oder Redakteuren und Wartungsdrohnen ein Bier zu trinken...


Und wärst Du dabei?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2022)

Bei den dank Corona selten gewordenen Treffen von Mods und Redakteuren ja, aber ohne das böse zu meinen für ein einfaches Usertreffen 450 km anzureisen (so weit wärs für mich bis Bielefeld sofern es den Ort gibt) ist mir dann doch zu hart^^


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei den dank Corona selten gewordenen Treffen von Mods und Redakteuren ja, aber ohne das böse zu meinen für ein einfaches Usertreffen 450 km anzureisen (so weit wärs für mich bis Bielefeld sofern es den Ort gibt) ist mir dann doch zu hart^^


Nicht schlimm. Dann futter ich für dich mit.


----------



## psalm64 (15. August 2022)

Ok, bis jetzt 5 positive Antworten in der Umfrage, leider war ich so schlau, sie anonym zu machen...

Bisher laut Posts dabei (passender Termin vorausgesetzt)
Einwegkartoffel
psalm64
RyzA
wr2champ
+1 (anonym)


----------



## psalm64 (21. August 2022)

Ok, da sich anscheinend keiner mehr meldet, gehen wir mal in die Planungsphase über, würde ich sagen?
Hält ja keinen davon ab, später trozudem zu kommen. 

Fangen wir mal mit dem einfachen Teil an:
Freitags, Samstags oder am Sonntag?
Ich habe mal die Umfrage oben angepasst.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. August 2022)

Bin dabei 
Ich wär für den Sonntag, da haben die meisten Zeit.


----------



## clown44 (21. August 2022)

Wenn es passt, dann  Samstag.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. August 2022)

Favorisieren würde ich wohl den Samstag...aber zeitlich einrichten lassen sich alle Tage


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Ich könnte mir Samstag oder Sonntag dafür Zeit nehmen.
Passe mich da an!


----------



## psalm64 (21. August 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Ich wär für den Sonntag, da haben die meisten Zeit.


Also meine Erfahrung ist, das gerade bei Leuten mit Familie eher der Samstag für AKtivitäten genutzt wird und der Sonntag der Familientag ist.
Und für jemanden der von weiter weg kommt, ist doch bestimmt der Samstag Nachmittag/Abend besser, oder?


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Yo, Bielefeld ist recht genau 750 km von mir weg.
Supi Idee (angekreuzt) aber einfach too much für ein Wochenendtripp, zumindest für mich.


----------



## psalm64 (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, Bielefeld ist recht genau 750 km von mir weg.
> Supi Idee (angekreuzt) aber einfach too much für ein Wochenendtripp, zumindest für mich.


Ja, 750km sind wohl etwas weit...


----------



## psalm64 (29. August 2022)

Ok, also laut Umfrage Sa oder So.

Ich hab mal ein paar Vorschläge in die Umfrage reingehauen.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

Alles in einer Umfrage ist etwas unübersichtlich.

Vielleicht sollen wir es erstmal nur darauf beschränken wer alles kann.
Und später dann einen Termin suchen.


----------



## psalm64 (29. August 2022)

Naja, de Frage ist, wie lange wir damit warten wollen?
Meine Wochenenden sind bis inkl Dezember schon ausgebucht.
Anfang Oktober (nach meinem Urlaub im September) werden dann nach und nach Anfragen für Januar/Februar reinkommen.

Umfrage:
Man kann halt in einer Umfrage in einem Thread nur zusätzliche Antworten hinzufügen, keine löschen...


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Naja, de Frage ist, wie lange wir damit warten wollen?
> Meine Wochenenden sind bis inkl Dezember schon ausgebucht.
> Anfang Oktober (nach meinem Urlaub im September) werden dann nach und nach Anfragen für Januar/Februar reinkommen.


Bei mir ist das nicht so straff im voraus alles durchgeplant. Klar zu Weihnachten die Zeit wird auf jeden Fall mit der Familie verbracht. Aber sonst geht´s.

Wenn wir im Oktober für Januar Termine machen würden, das würde doch bestimmt auch noch reichen.


psalm64 schrieb:


> Umfrage:
> Man kann halt in einer Umfrage in einem Thread nur zusätzliche Antworten hinzufügen, keine löschen...


Achso. Das wusste ich nicht. Notfalls könnte man aber einen Mod fragen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. August 2022)

Mir reicht es im Regelfall auch einige Wochen vorher...von daher kann ich jetzt mit allen Vorschlägen leben. Steht noch nichts an


----------



## clown44 (30. August 2022)

Sooo, da ja mein Favorit eh der Samstag ist, da habe ich mal die Samstage angegeben, an denen ich kann.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2022)

Die Idee finde ich auch gut. Ich wäre voraussichtlich dabei. Ich hasse Planungen und lebe meist auf Abruf. Das Problem ist eher, dass ich selten auch nur sechs Wochen vorher weiß wo ich mich herum treibe (beruflich). Wenn ich aber in der Zeit in der Nähe bin, würde ich auf jeden Fall mitmachen.


----------



## psalm64 (30. August 2022)

Irgendjemand hat anscheinend nur eine Stimme abgegeben, damit haben wir aktuell schon einen Favoriten!
04.02.2023
 

Anscheinend hat aber auch jemand noch für die Fr/Sa/So-Abstimmung so abgestimmt, das jetzt der Sonntag überwiegt...
Tja, das mit den kaum änderbaren Umfragen innerhalb eines Threads ist etwas unpraktisch. 
Ich würde jetzt sagen, wir lassen das jetzt mal bis Anfang Oktober stehen die Umfrage und gucken, wie es dann aussieht und diskutieren dann nochmal?


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt sagen, wir lassen das jetzt mal bis Anfang Oktober stehen die Umfrage und gucken, wie es dann aussieht und diskutieren dann nochmal?


Können wir gerne so machen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2022)

Jupp, müsste nur ab und an gepusht werden.


----------



## Verminaard (30. August 2022)

Ich würde, wenn auch eher spontan dazustoßen. Bielefeld ist halbwegs erreichbar für mich. Allerdings geht es mir ähnlich wie Cleriker. Wobei weniger aus beruflichen Gründen.


----------



## psalm64 (17. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp, müsste nur ab und an gepusht werden.


Gerne.


----------



## Cleriker (19. September 2022)

Push it Baby!


----------



## psalm64 (30. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Push it Baby!


Ebenso.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2022)

Und rauf!


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem @RyzA und ich festgestellt haben, das wir beide aus OWL kommen, haben wir überlegt, ob wir nicht mal ein Treffen der PCGH-Foristen aus OWL und Umgebung organiseren.
> Total uneigennützig *hust* würde ich dann mal vorschlagen, das wir das in Bielefeld stattfinden lassen, da das per Zug am besten zu erreichen ist, auch falls Jemand von weiter weg gerne daran teilnehmen möchte.
> ...


Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Bielefeld, Herford und Paderborn nicht zu uns nach Lippe gehören
Es müsste maximal Ostwestfalen "und/bei" Lippe heißen also OWuL/ OWbL^^

Ja ich bin Nord-Ost Lipper kann also quasi in 30 Minuten nach Bielefeld Ausreisen.

Ich bin da spontan. wir können auch heute abend^^
Da ich meist sowiso Freitags weg bin mich mit meiner Besten freundin treffe oder Fotografie mache. ist irgendein Freitag wohl ganz planbar für meine Mädchen. Aber Grundsätzlich geht quasi jeder Tag.


----------



## psalm64 (2. Oktober 2022)

Sooo, ich bin (leider) aus dem Urlaub zurück. 
Wollen wir dann mal loslegen mit der Planung?

Laut Umfrage scheint ja der Samstag und Sonntag am beliebtesten zu sein.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, ich stelle jetzt nochmal eine neue Umfrage ein mit personalisierten Antworten, damit man auch brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommt, wir wissen ja im Moment gar nicht, wer wirklich Interesse hat und ob nicht irgendwelche Leute einfach irgendwas angeklickt haben aus Spass...

Mein Vorschlag wären die drei Umfragen von oben einfach noch einmal zu machen.
Die ersten beiden einfach nochmal und auch zusammen aber personalisiert (also Teilnahme und welcher Wochentag) und dann abhängig vom Wochentagergebnis eine zweite mit Datum.
Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2022)

Kostenloses Online Tool für die Terminplanung
					

Doodle ist der schnellste und einfachste Weg, alles Erdenkliche zu planen – von Meetings bis zur nächsten grossen Zusammenarbeit.




					doodle.com
				




Das wäre mein Vorschlag...eine Umfrage und gut is' 😉


----------



## psalm64 (2. Oktober 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Kostenloses Online Tool für die Terminplanung
> 
> 
> Doodle ist der schnellste und einfachste Weg, alles Erdenkliche zu planen – von Meetings bis zur nächsten grossen Zusammenarbeit.
> ...


 Klar, doodle ist ne gute Idee. Mache ich im Laufe des Tages mal fertig.


----------



## psalm64 (2. Oktober 2022)

PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL - nuudel
					

Framadate ist ein Online-Dienst, der Ihnen bei der Absprache von Terminen oder der Entscheidungsfindung hilft.



					nuudel.digitalcourage.de
				



Die Uhrzeiten 15 und 19 Uhr sind nur Platzhalter für Startzeit Nachmittags oder Abends. Ich würde vorschlagen, die genau Zeit machen wir dann später aus, wenn wir Datum, Zeitraum (Nachmittag oder Abend) und Örtlichkeit haben.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Habe auch mal abgestimmt. Für Sonntage bin ich allerdings raus.
Ich weiß zuerst hatte ich geschrieben das Sonntage für mich ok sind.
Aber die nutze ich meistens für gemütliche Fernsehabende mit meiner Frau.
Wir werden schon einen passenden Termin finden.


----------



## wr2champ (2. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir wäre grundsätzlich das Wochenende frei, und unter der Woche mit der Arbeit entsprechend schwierig. Da bei mir eine Weiterbildung ansteht, und ich dafür noch keine Termine habe, muss ich dann schauen wie es passt  
Da dies mit Prüfungen verbunden ist schränkt mich das zeitlich auch am Wochenende ein. Ich würde dann abstimmen, sobald ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2022)

Ach was, wir quatschen beim Bierchen, oder Kaffee über deine Lernthemen und dann fluppt das schon.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß auch erst wenige Wochen vorher, wie das bei mir mit Rufbereitschaft bzw Mehrarbeit am Wochenende aussieht. Und den Sonntag würde ich auch eher für mich nutzen, auch wenn da grundsätzlich bestimmt mal Zeit ist...


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2022)

Habe ebenfalls abgestimmt. Der Samstag ist eigentlich immer noch die bessere Wahl.  So kann man dann den
Sonntag ganz gepflegt  zum Entspannen nutzen.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Oktober 2022)

Mit den Sonntagen sehe ich das so ähnlich wie anscheinend die Meisten hier. Das ist normalerweise der Tag, den ich für Entspannung mit meiner Frau freihalte. Aber für Euch hätte ich mir da mal eine Ausnahme rausgenommen. 

Soll ich den Sonntag dann gleich rauswerfen, anscheinend will den ja dann doch keiner?


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Soll ich den Sonntag dann gleich rauswerfen, anscheinend will den ja dann doch keiner?


Das kannst du gerne machen


----------



## psalm64 (3. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Soll ich den Sonntag dann gleich rauswerfen, anscheinend will den ja dann doch keiner?





clown44 schrieb:


> Das kannst du gerne machen


Done.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2022)

Sicher? Ich sehe die Sonntage noch und kann sie auch anwählen.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich sehe die Sonntage noch und kann sie auch anwählen.


Mh. Ich hab es mal in einem neuen Browser aufgemacht und sehe da die Sonntage auch nicht mehr. Kannst Du es bitte nochmal probieren?


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2022)

Bitte sehr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleich setze ich mich Mal an den PC und probiere es dort.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Oktober 2022)

Nein, nicht da oben. Sondern in der nuudel-Umfrage:





						PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL ?
					

Hallo zusammen,  nachdem @RyzA und ich festgestellt haben, das wir beide aus OWL kommen, haben wir überlegt, ob wir nicht mal ein Treffen der PCGH-Foristen aus OWL und Umgebung organiseren. Total uneigennützig *hust* würde ich dann mal vorschlagen, das wir das in Bielefeld stattfinden lassen, da...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL - nuudel
					

Framadate ist ein Online-Dienst, der Ihnen bei der Absprache von Terminen oder der Entscheidungsfindung hilft.



					nuudel.digitalcourage.de
				




Edit:
Vielleicht sollte ich einen Mod mal bitten, die alte Umfrage hier im Thread zu entfernen...


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2022)

Ist mir jetzt irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Oktober 2022)

Naja, finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Mit den Umfrage (inzwischen 3 in 1 oder so  ) ist das schon etwas kompliziert geworden. Da kann man mal den Überblick verlieren


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Vielleicht sollte ich einen Mod mal bitten, die alte Umfrage hier im Thread zu entfernen...


Ich weiß nicht ob das geht. Aber schreib doch mal einen an.


----------



## psalm64 (4. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage...
Aber wo sehe ich, wer Mod hier für die Rumpelkammer ist?


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne blöde Frage...
> Aber wo sehe ich, wer Mod hier für die Rumpelkammer ist?


Die Mods haben soviel ich weiß Rechte in jeden Unterforum.
Also die sind quasi alle Super-Mods. Dann kannst du auch jeden anschreiben.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Oktober 2022)

Frag doch einfach mal Eule.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

@chill_eule : Ist es möglich die Umfrage zu entfernen und gleichzeitig diesen Thread bei zubehalten?

Wir haben mitlerweile eine aktuellere Umfrage auf eine externe Seite ausgelagert.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2022)

Ja das geht.
Sind denn alle einverstanden? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Mods haben soviel ich weiß Rechte in jeden Unterforum.


Ja, wir sind *überall* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja das geht.
> Sind denn alle einverstanden?


Ich denke schon.

Ich hoffe mal das ich @psalm64  so richtig verstanden habe.

Warten wir mal noch bis er Feedback gibt. 

@psalm64 bitte dann nochmal @chill_eule  markieren oder anschreiben wenn du grünes Licht gibst.
Du hast ja diese Umfrage erstellt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2022)

Meine Güte, ihr macht euch das Leben aber auch echt schwer.

8 Beiträge bis irgendwer mal dran denkt, die nette Eule zu taggen 
Und auf die Idee ne PN zu schreiben oder den Beitrag (mit dem Anliegen) zu Melden kommt einfach mal garkeiner 

Gut, dass die chill_owl nicht in OWL wohnt, mit so viel Inkompetenz würde ich nicht klar kommen 



PS: Wir haben übrigens auch noch viele andere Teammitglieder ^^
@INU.ID ist aktuell gefühlt auch rund um die Uhr online, den kann man mit sowas auch nerven anfragen


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> 8 Beiträge bis irgendwer mal dran denkt, die nette Eule zu taggen
> Und auf die Idee ne PN zu schreiben oder den Beitrag (mit dem Anliegen) zu Melden kommt einfach mal garkeiner


Doch hatte ich hier geschrieben: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/pcgh-foristen-treffen-sich-in-owl.622944/post-11119589 

Das mit markieren kam dann vom @Cleriker  aber hätte ich irgendwann auch noch geschrieben.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Gut, dass die chill_owl nicht in OWL wohnt, mit so viel Inkompetenz würde ich nicht klar kommen


Nanana... mal nicht so überheblich werden.


chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Wir haben übrigens auch noch viele andere Teammitglieder ^^
> @INU.ID ist aktuell gefühlt auch rund um die Uhr online, den kann man mit sowas auch nerven anfragen


Ich weiß.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr macht euch das Leben aber auch echt schwer.
> 
> 8 Beiträge bis irgendwer mal dran denkt, die nette Eule zu taggen
> Und auf die Idee ne PN zu schreiben oder den Beitrag (mit dem Anliegen) zu Melden kommt einfach mal garkeiner



Stimmt, wir hätten noch eine Umfrage dazu machen sollen  Machen wir beim nächsten Mal, versprochen!


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2022)

Die kann ich auch nachträglich noch einpflegen


----------



## psalm64 (4. Oktober 2022)

@chill_eule 
Ja kann dann weg bitte.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ja kann dann weg bitte.


Gut, dann hier, wie mit @Einwegkartoffel, besprochen die nächste Umfrage:

"Soll @chill_eule die aktuelle Umfrage löschen?"

- Ja
- Nein
- mir egal
- "wo bleibt mein Bier?!"


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Oktober 2022)

Wo bleibt mein Bier? 😜


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr macht euch das Leben aber auch echt schwer.
> 
> 8 Beiträge bis irgendwer mal dran denkt, die nette Eule zu taggen
> Und auf die Idee ne PN zu schreiben oder den Beitrag (mit dem Anliegen) zu Melden kommt einfach mal garkeiner
> ...


Was schießen wir heute scharf... Mach nur so weiter, dann nenn ich dich in Zukunft nur noch Chili_Eule. 🌶️


----------



## psalm64 (5. Oktober 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wo bleibt mein Bier? 😜


Mh, Bei Amazon kostet es inkl. Versand 0,99€.


			https://smile.amazon.de/LEO-Bier-5-vol-330/dp/B08HSSGYR8/
		

Wenn Du mir Deine Adresse schickst... 
Ach Mist, ist ja Alkohol und ich weiß nicht ob Du über 16 bist... Tja dann wird das wohl nichts...


----------



## DOcean (5. Oktober 2022)

wäre ja sozusagen um Eck für mich


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, Bei Amazon kostet es inkl. Versand 0,99€.
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.de/LEO-Bier-5-vol-330/dp/B08HSSGYR8/
> ...



Ich wollte ja erst schreiben 'Bring es zum Treffen mit', aber Bier trinken und Auto fahren ist nicht die beste Kombination ^^

Bin aber eig eh kein großer Biertrinker


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2022)

wer sagt denn das man Auto fahren muss, der ÖPNV hier auf dem Land ist doch super  (nicht)


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja erst schreiben 'Bring es zum Treffen mit', aber Bier trinken und Auto fahren ist nicht die beste Kombination ^^
> 
> Bin aber eig eh kein großer Biertrinker


Erstens sagt doch keiner dass du auch zurück kommen musst und zweitens hat Bielefeld einen Bahnhof. Da bekommst du schon ein paar Paletten in so nen Wagon.


----------



## psalm64 (11. Oktober 2022)

Aktuell sieht es nach
Samstag 2022-01-19 am Abend
aus.
Mehr Stimmen? (push *g*)


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstens sagt doch keiner dass du auch zurück kommen musst und zweitens hat Bielefeld einen Bahnhof. Da bekommst du schon ein paar Paletten in so nen Wagon.


In Bielefeld...? mit mehr Bier als man tragen kann...? Dann sollte man lieber noch mal schnell so viel in den Rucksack packen wie geht. Um die Entsorgung vom Rest braucht man sich nicht kümmern....

imo sind auch viele Leute da unterwegs die durch Zufall, alle ohne Gepäck nach Sonst-Wo müssen und dafür einige € benötigen...^^ Also seit nicht zu geizig^^


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja, da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Bielefeld eben.


----------



## psalm64 (17. Oktober 2022)

Aktuelle Favoriten:
Freitag 20.01.
Freitag 03.02.


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

Also, bei mir trudeln jetzt schon die ersten Terminanfragen für Anfang des Jahres am WE rein.
Deswegen würde ich gerne jetzt so langsam mal den Termin festlegen.

Wie oben geschrieben sind die klaren Favoriten aktuell:
Freitag 20.01.
Freitag 03.02.
Hier nochmal der *LINK* zur Umfrage.

Wollen wir uns jetzt einfach mal auf
20.01.2023 Freitag Abend
festlegen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Oktober 2022)

Unter Vorbehalt sag ich 'ja'. Ich werde wohl erst im Januar wissen, ob das klappt ^^


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sollte das bei mir auch hinhauen.


----------



## clown44 (23. Oktober 2022)

Beim 20.01. bin ich schon mal raus, da ich 3-schichtig arbeite. 
Und in der Woche habe ich Nachtschicht. Leider sieht Arbeitszeitregelung bei uns so aus,  dass wir von Freitag auf Samstag  arbeiten müssen.


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

clown44 schrieb:


> Und in der Woche habe ich Nachtschicht.


Wann geht die Nachtschicht denn los? Vielleicht können wir ca 18 Uhr anfangen und Du bist die ersten Stunden oder so noch dabei?


----------



## clown44 (23. Oktober 2022)

Freitags fangen wir immer 21:30 Uhr an.  Egal, ob das Treffen um 18 Uhr oder 19 Uhr stattfindet, bis nach Bielefeld
brauch ich 1 - 1,5 Stunden, und den Stress muss ich mir vorher nicht antun.
Dann würde ich lieber den 03.02. vorziehen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Wir sollten den Tag nehmen an den die meisten können und fertig.
Wer dann nicht kann, der kann dann eben nicht.
Also so wie mit der Umfrage ermittelt.
Sonst suchen wir noch bis Weihnachten einen geeigneten Termin.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Tag nehmen an den die meisten können und fertig.
> Wer dann nicht kann, der kann dann eben nicht.
> Also so wie mit der Umfrage ermittelt.
> Sonst suchen wir noch bis Weihnachten einen geeigneten Termin.



Bis Weihnachten ist doch gar nicht mehr so lang 

Ich seh das auch so. Und nur weil's vllt im Januar nicht klappt, heißt es ja nicht, dass man das nicht vllt bei Gelegenheit wiederholt


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Und nur weil's vllt im Januar nicht klappt, heißt es ja nicht, dass man das nicht vllt bei Gelegenheit wiederholt


Wenn die Mehrzahl an den Tag kann klappt es auch.
Einen Tag an den alle können ist sowieso so gut wie gar nicht zu finden.


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

clown44 schrieb:


> Freitags fangen wir immer 21:30 Uhr an.  Egal, ob das Treffen um 18 Uhr oder 19 Uhr stattfindet, bis nach Bielefeld
> brauch ich 1 - 1,5 Stunden, und den Stress muss ich mir vorher nicht antun.
> Dann würde ich lieber den 03.02. vorziehen.


Naja, der 03.02 ist ja einer der beiden Termine, an dem die Meisten können, den hattest Du aber als nicht passend markiert, auch nicht mit Fragezeichen.
Der 03.02. ist also für mich (und die Meisten Anderen) auch ok...
Ist der 03.02. also doch ein Termin mit (?) für Dich, dann ändere das doch bitte in der Umfrage und dann schwenken wir vom 20.01. auf den 03.02., weil der 03.02. dann 5,5 statt zu 5 (20.01.) Stimmen hat.


----------



## clown44 (23. Oktober 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Naja, der 03.02 ist ja einer der beiden Termine, an dem die Meisten können, den hattest Du aber als nicht passend markiert, auch nicht mit Fragezeichen.


Ist geändert!!


----------



## psalm64 (23. Oktober 2022)

Ok, damit ist jetzt der *03.02.2023 Freitag Abends* der Termin mit den meisten Meldungen.
Gut das wir nochmal drüber gesprochen haben... 

Dann brauchen wir "nur" noch:
- eine genaue Startzeit
- eine Lokation
- einen Veranstaltungsplan (oder halt keinen )

Startzeit
Ich würde jetzt mal Vorschlagen wir nehmen 19 Uhr. Das heisst selbst jemand der den letzten Zug erwischen muß kann ein paar Stunden dabeisitzen und wer noch bis Spätnachmittags arbeiten muß, hat eine gute Chance am Anfang dabei sein zu können, oder?

Lokation
Puh. Gut wäre irgendeine Kneipe, die eher ruhig ist (keine laute Musik) oder ein Restaurant, das sich nicht an einer etwas lauteren Gruppe stört?
Da ich nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten der Teilnehmer kenne, sollten wir vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt ein Sternerestaurant aussuchen.
Ich war noch nie oder schon ewig nicht mehr Freitags Abends im Peppers oder im Peter Pane, werfe das aber einfach mal in den Raum.

"Veranstaltungsplan"
Wollen wir irgendwas planen?
- Z.B. irgendeine Art PCGH-Kneipenquiz vorbereiten? Z.B. jeder macht einen kleinen Fragenblock, so das jeder mitmachen kann und nicht an einem die Vorbereitung hängen bleibt?
Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Brauchen wir irgendeinen Veranstaltungsplan?
Wenn wir einfach lecker essen und was trinken das reicht doch.
Ich trinke aber persönlich keinen Alkohol.
In Bielefeld bin ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gewesen.
Mal gucken wie ich da klar komme. 
Nicht zu laut ist immer gut. Dann kann man sich besser unterhalten.


----------



## clown44 (24. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Brauchen wir irgendeinen Veranstaltungsplan?
> Wenn wir einfach lecker essen und was trinken das reicht doch.


Das sehe ich auch so.
Einen Veranstaltungsplan braucht man nicht unbedingt. Es ist völlig ausreichend, wenn man gemütlich zusammensitzt, was isst und trinkt und sich unterhält. Alles andere soll sich dann ergeben.


----------



## psalm64 (24. Oktober 2022)

Passt für mich. Ich hab nur auf den letzten beiden online Weihnachtsfeiern so eine Art Kneipenquiz gemacht und das war ganz lustig.

Kennt einer von Euch ein gutes Kennenlernspielchen, was nicht total gezwungen und nervig ist?


----------



## wr2champ (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe am 17.02. meine erste Prüfung. Ich könnte theoretisch also einen Abend opfern. Ich würde dann kurzfristig im Januar nochmal meinen Status melden, wenn ich dann weiß welcher Stoff auf mich zukommt.


----------



## psalm64 (26. Oktober 2022)

@Einwegkartoffel @Cleriker @DOcean @LastManStanding 
Vorschläge für die Lokation?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne Bielefeld vom Schild auf der A2 und den Hbf vom durchfahren 

Edit: erst mal die Nachrichten seit Sonntag gelesen... 

Das Peter Pane klingt gut finde ich  
Also einen abendfüllenden Plan brauchen wir mMn nicht, ein Kennlern-Spiel ist vllt nicht verkehrt, kenne aber keins


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2022)

Das ist ganz lecker, ja.auf dem Weg dorthin kommt man aber an mehreren anderen vorbei und um die Ecke gibt's noch einige. Da dürften wir definitiv etwas finden. Wenn's dann vor Ort doch nicht gefällt, zack raus und nebenan rein. 
Wir könnten uns ja am Bahnhof treffen und dann die paar hundert Meter laufen. Das ist gesund und wir könnten jederzeit ansteuern was gefällig ausschaut.


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2022)

mir ist vom Prinzip her völlig egal, Peppers, Vapiano, Alex (ich mein aber nicht mehr lange) gibt es da auch noch...


----------



## psalm64 (27. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist ganz lecker, ja.auf dem Weg dorthin kommt man aber an mehreren anderen vorbei und um die Ecke gibt's noch einige. Da dürften wir definitiv etwas finden. Wenn's dann vor Ort doch nicht gefällt, zack raus und nebenan rein.
> Wir könnten uns ja am Bahnhof treffen und dann die paar hundert Meter laufen. Das ist gesund und wir könnten jederzeit ansteuern was gefällig ausschaut.


Ich hatte halt gedacht, wenn wir auf einem Freitag Abend zu 6+ unterwegs sind, währe es schlau einen Tisch zu reservieren...


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Oktober 2022)

puh... bin Ganz offen esse fast alles kaum Einschränkungen^^
Läden gibs da ja viele... muss ich mal schauen was ich da so präferieren würde
Das "nicht-schwimmer" soll wohl noch gut sein ist aber ist schon einige Jahre her das ich da war.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2022)

Im Nicht-Schwimmer waren wir mal in einer Runde zum Frühstück / Brunch. War ganz gut.
Was mir spontan als Nichtbielefelder in der Gegend einfällt wär das New Orleans (Spareribs sehr gut und der Blueberryhill als Nachtisch ein Traum).
Ansonsten das Brauchaus Johann Albrecht. Mehr was das Bier angeht. Das Kupfer find ich großartig. Essen am Abend auch gut. Frühstück dort war ein graus.

Kennenlernspiele? Wie intim solls denn werden? Vielleicht kann ich da für eine Runde was organisieren 

Spaß beiseite: Essen und gesellige Runde reicht mir vollkommen. Zumindest haben wir eine Gesprächsbasis. Was sich daraus ergibt sehen wir dann.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns ja am Bahnhof treffen und dann die paar hundert Meter laufen. Das ist gesund und wir könnten jederzeit ansteuern was gefällig ausschaut.


Würde ich auch vorschlagen. Zumal ich wahrscheinlich eh mit dem Zug fahre.


----------



## wr2champ (27. Oktober 2022)

Zug? Sowas gibt es bei mir im Ort nicht. Ich müsste erstmal mit dem Bus nach Rheda, um dann mit der Bahn nach Bielefeld zu juckeln - 1,5  Stunden. Nein, danke.   
Mit dem Auto bin ich in 40 Minuten da.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Oktober 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Zug? Sowas gibt es bei mir im Ort nicht. Ich müsste erstmal mit dem Bus nach Rheda, um dann mit der Bahn nach Bielefeld zu juckeln - 1,5  Stunden. Nein, danke.
> Mit dem Auto bin ich in 40 Minuten da.



Rheda-Wiedenbrück? Falls ich dich einsammeln soll, sag Bescheid


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2022)

Also was Teambildungsspielchen betrifft bin ich direkt raus. Da komme ich mir immer direkt albern vor und das ist unangenehm. Was mir unangenehm ist macht mir keinen Spaß und damit wäre ich sofort auf dem Heimweg. 
Ich bin da einfach nicht der Typ für.

Was das reservieren anbelangt, muss ich sagen, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Das könnte wirklich sinnvoll sein.


----------



## psalm64 (29. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also was Teambildungsspielchen betrifft bin ich direkt raus. Da komme ich mir immer direkt albern vor und das ist unangenehm. Was mir unangenehm ist macht mir keinen Spaß und damit wäre ich sofort auf dem Heimweg.
> Ich bin da einfach nicht der Typ für.


Ich finde die meistens auch dohv und gezwungen. Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob jemand ein GUTES kennt.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Dezember 2022)

Dresscode!
Nerd-Oberbekleidung...

bitte nicht

Was macht der Termin?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt hör aber auf! Als nächstes müssen wir uns noch Hosen anziehen...


----------



## psalm64 (3. Januar 2023)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Was macht der Termin?


Ich würde sagen das ist eindeutig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Termin ist also damit definitiv der 03.02.2023

Startzeit:





						PCGH-Foristen treffen sich in OWL - nuudel
					

Startzeit für den 03.02. in BI-Zentrum.



					nuudel.digitalcourage.de
				




Und wo?
Vorschläge:
Peter Pane
Peppers
Jalapeno
Mexim's
Nichtschwimmer
Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2023)

Nichtschwimmer soll ganz gut sein


----------



## psalm64 (3. Januar 2023)

Nichtschwimmer hinzugefügt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Januar 2023)

Ich kenne Bielefeld wie gesagt nicht, von daher auch keine der Locations. Ich würde mich der Mehrheit anschließen. Damit ich aber was sage: Peter Pane


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2023)

Bei mir entscheide ich spontan ob ich dabei bin.
Kann im Moment nicht soviele Menschenaufläufe, Umweltreize usw ab auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen.
Und Bielefeld da war ich schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Bei uns in der Stadt ist es ruhiger.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und Bielefeld da war ich schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Bei uns in der Stadt ist es ruhiger.


Und dann willst du "demnächst" mal Hamburg besuchen, wenn dir Bielefeld schon zu aufregend ist?


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2023)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und dann willst du "demnächst" mal Hamburg besuchen, wenn dir Bielefeld schon zu aufregend ist?


Ich träume zumindest davon irgendwann mal das Miniatur-Wunderland live zu sehen.
Aber da ist es auch immer brechend voll.  
Ich gebe ja nicht die Hoffnung auf, dass das bei mir mal besser wird.


----------

